# Hello, new guy needs some opinions



## proxpilot (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello guy's I'm very new to pistols, Im gunna be going to get my Conceal Carry in the next couple weeks. so i have been doing some window shopping. I have a list of guns that i have been checking out that are in my price range witch is around $600.

Springfield XD-M 9mm
Beretta Px4 Storm 9mm
Ruger SR9 9mm
S&W M&P 9mm
S&W Bodyguard .380
Ruger P90 .45
also a buddy of mine has a Sig Sauer P226 that he said he would sell for $500

Of course my final decision will be made when i can get these guns in hand and check them out and maybe even test fire. what do you guys think about these ?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta PX4 Storm :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The one that feels best to you, and you like the best. Please yourself not someone else. :smt033


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Off the list you provided... M&P, but as Baldy said... get what's right for you.


----------



## proxpilot (Aug 3, 2010)

well i stopped by one of my local dealers today to check out some of the guns in person.
I really liked the Springfield XD-m $600 + tax, Beretta Px4 Storm $500 +tax, Beretta M9 even though the M9 wasnt on my list. he would sell it to me for $500 out the door cuz it was used.

I also tried the Glock 19 hated it and onr of the other Glocks didnt like that either


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Find a range that rents and spend some money on not just feeling them but how you shoot them then start deciding. You might find a entire new list to select from.


----------



## Dannyboy555 (Jan 9, 2010)

If you don't like the feel of the glocks (which is my preference) then I would recommend the PX4 or the M&P. To me those have the best balance and natural point of aim (for me). I tend to have a smaller hand and those fit really well in my palm. My glock though feels the most natural, but I grew up around those almost exclusively. 

That's my .02, hope it helps. Good luck!


----------



## gascheck (Sep 28, 2010)

*Which of the seven listed handguns to purchase.*

Being new to the handgun experience, I would echo the opinion of what feels good in the hand for a starter. What feels good in the hand and what is controllable, accurate, dependable and affordable is the "devil in the details."
The Springfield XD is never a bad decision. You need a really safe handgun and the XD is a Glock manufactured correctly--it has a real safety, not a trigger mounted accident waiting to happen safety. I know Glock people will scream at my ignorance but at times I must carry a Glock 27 in .40 S&W due to its concealability and power.
Beretta Storm--no experience but my Beretta Cougar in .40 S&W was returned to dealer within three weeks. Felt absolutely wonderful in the hand, a pleasure to carry, dependable but horribly inaccurate.
Ruger SR9--Had one of the first in the Kansas City area and was so bad Ruger shipped me $100 worth of parts at no cost to make the trigger pull semi-acceptable. It became almost acceptable in trigger pull, how do you get a decent trigger pull on a plastic trigger!, but accuracy was what Massod Ayood said in Guns Magazine, horrible--4" plus at 50' with my best handloads. What a shame because I have never fired a more comfortable 9mm.
S&W M&P and Bodyguard--no experience and even less interest.
Ruger P90--45 acp--With a Ruger centerfire auto you really take your chances. Since you are new to this experience, consistent quality is really important so as to allow you to determine your own criteria of what is an acceptable handgun for you. That Ruger could be great, the caliber most definitely is, or if could be like my latest Ruger experience that even Ruger could not believe.
Sig 226--Only negative is its size. This is a large handgun and one of the best anywhere. I just sold my .226 in 40 S&W due to its size, not due to any negative aspects of the gun. I never had a failure to feed of eject, which is something once again very critical to an inexperienced handgunner. This isn't your typical American thrown together "get it done cheaply and price it far beyond its value." Sig does not do that. The Sig 229 is a spectacular weapon with all the attributes of the 226 in a far more concealable package. Due to its close tolerances, keep this weapon clean!
If forty plus years of experience means anything, it means I definitely have an opinion! Good Luck!


----------



## snowdorn (Aug 30, 2010)

From the list you provided I would recommend the M & P in compact (they call it a subcompact but thats debatable). I have the M & P in compact and the XD service. I just went through the same connundrum and finally decided on the M & P subcompact in 9mm (accurate as hell and fun, reliability TBD but after about 300 rounds so far so good). Looked hard at the Berretta but seemed a bit chunky. Like the others said what feels best. If truly for cc then try a couple of variations on how to carry (iwb, owb, pocket, etc.). I liked the M & P for cc the best. Just a thought, have you looked at the glock 26? It was number two on my list. The XD in subcompact is nice too but a little thick (no XDm in sc that I know of yet). 

Good luck


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

proxpilot said:


> Springfield XD-M 9mm
> Beretta Px4 Storm 9mm
> Ruger SR9 9mm
> S&W M&P 9mm
> ...


I would reject the .380 for being a weak chambering, and the SR-9 because it has a magazine disconnect that won't let you fire the round in the chamber, if the magazine is out. Otherwise, it is a good shooting pistol.

I have experience with the standard XDs (not XDm) and they are outstanding self-defense type firearms, rugged, dependable, and accurate. Also, don't forget the Glocks.

I have no experience with the others on your list.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Go to a gun show.
Fondle every one you listed.

AFS


----------

